# take your feet off



## kc1005

Ciao!  Vorrei dire a mia figlia (mentre giochiamo) 'Take your feet off me".  Quello che mi dà problema è "me".  "Tirami via i piedi"?


----------



## diavoletto69

"togli i tuoi piedi da me" oppure "metti giù i tuoi piedi"



"tirami via i piedi" would mean cut them off my legs


----------



## kc1005

Grazie!  Soltanto vorrei assicurarmi...si può dire affatto "Tira via i piedi dallo specchio" per esempio per "Take your feet off the mirror"?  
Anche, posso usare "sposta" come "togli"?


----------



## alfio1

Togli i piedi dallo specchio!
oppure
leva i piedi dallo specchio!
o 
via i piedi dallo specchio!!!


----------



## diavoletto69

kc1005 said:


> Grazie!  Soltanto vorrei assicurarmi...si può dire affatto "Tira via i piedi dallo specchio" per esempio per "Take your feet off the mirror"?
> Anche, posso usare "sposta" come "togli"?



spostare significa muovere da una posizione a un'altra: E.g. "sposta quel libro, vedi che sta cadendo?" vuol dire: il libro sta cadendo, spostalo un po'

togliere si usa quando vuoi che una cosa non stia più in quel posto. E.g. "togli quel libro dal tavolo, ci devo appoggiare il vaso con i fiori" vuol dire: toglilo dal tavolo e mettilo per esempio sullo scaffale

hope I explained well


----------



## Mutti57

kc1005 said:


> Grazie!  Soltanto vorrei assicurarmi...si può dire affatto "Tira via i piedi dallo specchio" per esempio per "Take your feet off the mirror"?
> Anche, posso usare "sposta" come "togli"?[/QUOTE
> 
> Spostare significa trasferire una cosa (esempio: sposta la borsa e mettila sulla sedia=trasferiscila da un posto all'altro)
> 
> Togliere può significare spostare (togli i piedi dalla sedia) ma non sempre ha il medesimo significato di spostare (togli le mani da lì=sposta le mani dal quel posto e mettile altrove).
> A volte vuol dire rimuovere un parte di una cosa  cioè eliminarla del tutto (togli quella frase dalla traduzione=eliminala completamente).
> 
> Nel tuo caso sposta/togli sono intercambiabili.


----------



## CPA

"Take your feet off me" = _toglimi i piedi di dosso._


----------



## kc1005

Come direi "Why are you taking my hand off you?" Mia figlia spesso sposta la mia mano quando le è addosso.  "Perché togli la mia mano di dosso da te"...Non lo so.


----------



## CPA

kc1005 said:


> Come direi "Why are you taking my hand off you?" Mia figlia spesso sposta la mia mano quando le è addosso.  "Perché togli la mia mano di dosso da te"...Non lo so.



I think I would simply say, _Perché togli la mia mano?_
Or, _Perché non vuoi la mia mano addosso/su di te?_

Is she retaliating because you don't want her feet on _you? _


----------



## kc1005

CPA said:


> I think I would simply say, _Perché togli la mia mano?_Or, _Perché non vuoi la mia mano addosso/su di te?_Is she retaliating because you don't want her feet on _you? _


 È possibile.  E se mia figlia gioca con un'altra bambina e mette la mano o piede su di lei, potrei dirle "Togli la mano / il piede da lei" o "scendile di dosso" per dire "Get your hand/ foot off her" o "Get off her"?  Grazie


----------



## Necsus

No, you'll say "toglile la mano/il piede di dosso".


----------



## kc1005

Grazie...e è "Scendile di dosso" corretto per semplicemente "Get off of her"?  O "Scendigli di dosso" per "Get off of him"?


----------



## CPA

It's correct, though _togliti _or _scendi (giù) _or _lascialo/a stare _would probably be more normal when speaking to a child.


----------



## kc1005

Grazie!  Quindi soltanto '"togliti" o "Togliti dalla bambina/ da lei" o qualsiasi delle due?


----------



## CPA

Vanno bene tutte e tre.


----------



## Tellure

Io direi "Non stare addosso alla bambina (, spostati)".


----------



## kc1005

Come direi a mia figlia "You are taking / you took his hand off me".  Oggi giocavo con mio nipote e sembrava che mia figlia era un po' gelosa e gli spostava la mano quando lui mi metteva la mano addosso.  "Perché mi togli la sua mano di dosso".


----------



## Tellure

A voler essere proprio specifici, "Perché sposti la sua mano da/dalla mamma?". In un modo più naturale si potrebbe dire "Perché non vuoi che XXX mi tocchi?".

Queste traduzioni sembrano facili...


----------



## Voce

kc1005 said:


> Come direi a mia figlia "You are taking / you took his hand off me".  Oggi giocavo con mio nipote e sembrava che mia figlia fosse un po' gelosa e gli spostava la mano quando lui me la metteva la mano  addosso.  "Perché mi togli la sua mano di dosso?"



Anche in questo caso, come negli altri da te citati in questa discussione, si sente dire: "Perché mi tiri via la sua mano di dosso?"
Anche: "Tira via i piedi dallo specchio", "Tira via i piedi dal tavolo", "Tira via le mani dal tavolo" e così via sono modi di dire diffusi.


----------



## kc1005

diavoletto69 said:


> "togli i tuoi piedi da me" oppure "metti giù i tuoi piedi"
> 
> 
> 
> "tirami via i piedi" would mean cut them off my legs


 E se dicessi "Tirami via i piedi di dosso", vuol dire qualcosa? "Take your feet off me" o non si usa così?  Grazie.


----------



## Necsus

Sì, puoi dirlo. Comunque 'tirare via' in questo significato a me sembra piuttosto colloquiale e decisamente non molto gentile, non so se lo direi a mia figlia.


----------



## kc1005

Voce said:


> Anche in questo caso, come negli altri da te citati in questa discussione, si sente dire: "Perché mi tiri via la sua mano di dosso?"
> Anche: "Tira via i piedi dallo specchio", "Tira via i piedi dal tavolo", "Tira via le mani dal tavolo" e così via sono modi di dire diffusi.


  Come aggiungerei il nome "Mamma"..."Perché le tiri via la sua mano di dosso alla mamma"??  Grazie!


----------



## NagiMahori

Necsus said:


> Sì, puoi dirlo. Comunque 'tirare via' in questo significato a me sembra piuttosto colloquiale e decisamente non molto gentile, non so se lo direi a mia figlia.




Quoto


----------



## CPA

_Toglimi i piedi di dosso._  I don't like "tira via".


----------



## Voce

kc1005 said:


> Come aggiungerei il nome "Mamma"..."Perché le tiri via la sua mano di dosso alla mamma"??  Grazie!



Volevo soltanto indicare un altro modo per dirlo e farti sapere che si usa anche questa espressione (da te usata all'inizio), ma do ragione a Necsus e, a meno che non fossi particolarmente nervoso, eviterei di esprimermi così con mia figlia. Tuttavia l'espressione esiste e è usata.


----------



## NagiMahori

Voce said:


> Tuttavia l'espressione esiste e è usata.



Quoto


----------



## kc1005

CPA said:


> [Ioglimi i piedi di dosso.[/I]  I don't like "tira via".


 Scusatemi, che sto ancora praticando questo concetto, ma per dire "Take your hand off the baby" sarebbe "Togli la mano di dosso alla/dalla bambina"?


----------



## Tellure

kc1005 said:


> Scusatemi, che sto ancora praticando questo concetto, ma per dire "Take your hand off the baby" sarebbe "Togli la mano di dosso alla/dalla bambina"?


Dipende dal tono con cui si dice, naturalmente, anche se "Togli le mani di dosso" in generale non è una formula molto gentile.


----------



## Holymaloney

Tellure said:


> Dipende dal tono con cui si dice, naturalmente, anche se "Togli le mani di dosso" in generale non è una formula molto gentile.



Hi !
I agree with Tellure here. Can we say '...togli la manina dalla bimba/dal bimbo...' in order to 'soften' the tone a little?
Cheers


----------



## Tellure

Holymaloney said:


> Hi !
> Can we say '...togli la manina dalla bimba/dal bimbo...' in order to 'soften' the tone a little?
> Cheers


----------



## kc1005

Ciao.  Se mia figlia mi mette addosso un suo orsachiotto, come le potrei dire "Take him off of me", in modo scherzoso..."Toglimelo di dosso"...??  Grazie!


----------



## luway

(kc, how old is your daughter? this could help us with your questions )

"dai, toglimelo di dosso (adesso).." + a smile


----------



## kc1005

Ciao...mia figlia ha ventuno mesi.


----------



## luway

Thanks kc 

Allora con una bimba così piccola a me verrebbe spontaneo perfino evitare di usare il verbo 'togliere' e credo direi piuttosto: "Sposta l'orsacchiotto, non metterlo addosso alla mamma..."


----------



## Tellure

In tono scherzoso direi: "Toglimi 'sto coso di dosso ora!"


----------

